# Oil change mishap - need advice



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Check the oil level before starting. If it’s close to full there should be no damage. If extremely low they need to check it out.


----------



## My1stCruze (Dec 15, 2019)

Farmerboy said:


> Check the oil level before starting. If it’s close to full there should be no damage. If extremely low they need to check it out.


Thank you. I’m so worried. I just purchased this car for my kid and don’t want any long term issues.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with Farmerboy, make sure the oil level is still in the safe range before driving at all. If you have the cap reinstall it, don't drive it if you dont have the oil cap with the car. Call the dealer and notify them about what happened, get them to find or replace the cap if it is missing.

Really nothing should have got in the engine as the pressure would tend to push air out of the open hole, not suck in. Likely the oil made a mess of the engine bay and I would expect the dealer to get it cleaned up. Also just to be safe, I would probably insist that they change the oil again just in case it did get contaminated.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

My1stCruze said:


> My question is should I expect engine issues even after they replace the oil cap. I just purchased the car and don’t want to have to deal with a life of engine issues because of their mistake.


I did not fully answer this question in my previous reply.

If you engine oil level is still in the "safe" range after the driving you have done without the oil cap, then you should have nothing to worry about as far as engine damage or decreased life. However, if the oil is very low (not reading on the dipstick at all) there is a chance that the engine could have been oil starved and it could have caused wear.


----------



## My1stCruze (Dec 15, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> I agree with Farmerboy, make sure the oil level is still in the safe range before driving at all. If you have the cap reinstall it, don't drive it if you dont have the oil cap with the car. Call the dealer and notify them about what happened, get them to find or replace the cap if it is missing.
> 
> Really nothing should have got in the engine as the pressure would tend to push air out of the open hole, not suck in. Likely the oil made a mess of the engine bay and I would expect the dealer to get it cleaned up. Also just to be safe, I would probably insist that they change the oil again just in case it did get contaminated.


Thank you so much! I appreciate your advice and will be sure to follow it.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

My dealer doesn't love it, but I check my engine level, and make sure everything is as it should be before I leave the dealer after a change. Someone used to come out and asks if I'm all set because they park it in front of the showroom. Now they leave me alone and let me check.

Oh well, I don't trust people.


----------



## My1stCruze (Dec 15, 2019)

I definitely will be checking my oil cap from now on.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

PolarisX said:


> My dealer doesn't love it, but I check my engine level, and make sure everything is as it should be before I leave the dealer after a change. Someone used to come out and asks if I'm all set because they park it in front of the showroom. Now they leave me alone and let me check.
> 
> Oh well, I don't trust people.


It's a shame but it really is smart to do that any time you get your car serviced. There is no way they won't take that personally but I've been burned and seen other people get burned by average techs way too many times. It's a shame really.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

My1stCruze said:


> So I went to get my very first oil change on my brand new 2019 Chevy Cruze this Past Friday. When I left the dealership oil fumes were coming in the car, when I got home I noticed it was smoking from the exhaust pipe when I pressed on the gas. I didn’t drive it anymore that day. When I went out again the day, Saturday afternoon, the engine light was on. I lift the hood and saw oil shooting out. It appears the service tech did not replace the oil cap. I am taking it back tomorrow, Monday. Mind you, it has been misting rain since Friday. My question is should I expect engine issues even after they replace the oil cap. I just purchased the car and don’t want to have to deal with a life of engine issues because of their mistake.


Good advice here, really other than the mess you should be OK. Another thing, modern engines will shutdown on a loss of oil pressure, so it's very unlikely there will be damage from the missing fill cap. Do make them clean it up and do another oil and filter change to be sure, I did this with my 2004 Land Rover for the same issue, but due to it's design I didn't lose oil or have it make a mess. The cap was off, but apparently somewhere under the hood and fell out on my street of all places... I saw it and though, hmmm that is an unusual oil cap there.. then realized I had seen it before on MY CAR! 

It is always good to check your car after any service, the service techs are human, and as such mistakes do happen.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

It is still better than having the "mechanic" drain the oil, go on a break, forget to put new oil in, shut the hood and then..........


----------

